# methyl masterdrol or methyl 1 alpha???



## diablomex (Apr 9, 2006)

are these good products?would you recommend these products?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 10, 2006)

diablomex said:
			
		

> are these good products?would you recommend these products?


Exactly what are you looking for in a PH?


----------



## diablomex (Apr 10, 2006)

i already done a ph in the past.i thought of giving either one of these or both of these a try.of course to gain some size and mscle


----------



## diablomex (Apr 10, 2006)

so was u guys you think


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Apr 11, 2006)

Methyl 1-Alpha is the Shizit. Masterdrol has been discontinued but I still see it for sale at certain stores. I actually stacked the 2 for a while and gained about 8 pounds in 3-4 weeksand my strenght was crazy. I also got a bunch of zits which sucked and pissed the wife off. I would just go with the 1-Alpha for now. Be sure to get some type of liver supplement to ake with it if you know what I mean. Peace, John


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 11, 2006)

The M1A steroid is a knock-off of the old M1T compound, at least according to Legal Gear.

A quick, off the bat analysis would be that M1T would provide quicker gains in weight and strength, but a good amount may be water weight. Common cycles of M1A would be two to three weeks at a time. Masterdrol is a dry muscle gaining compound, usually run for 3-4 weeks.

M1A seems like a potent steroid, and should not be taken lightly, especially if STACKED with Masterdrol.

Masterdrol is nearly identical to Superdrol, and may even be the exact same compound or active ingredient at least. If your familiar with Superdrol, you will know that it is 17aa; methylated. And, so is M1A. So if you stack these two supplements, even if it's only for the duration of 2 weeks, the strain on the liver will be intense, so much that I would not recommend it.

There is an alternative, however, using the same products from Legal Gear. A couple scenarios:
1. Run Masterdrol on it's own. It is a very potent steroid and will most likely yield strong dry results.
2. Run M1A stacked with a different legal gear compound, called M1P (progestin). M1P has recieved some great reviews, and one of the main benefits of using M1P over say Masterdrol is that M1P is NOT 17aa. M1P does have a methyl attached, but it has been scientifically proven that it will not cause liver stress, at least not even close enough as the 17aa Masterdrol compound.
In either case, or whatever you choose to do, make sure you have proper ancillaries. All three methyls, whether it be the 17aa compounds or the safer M1P, will cause havoc in the system. Every oral steroid does. Make sure you have plenty of milk thisle, N-Acetyl Crysteine and Alpha Lipoic Acid to pre-load for the cycle, to run during cycle, and to run into a properly set up PCT regimen.

Basically my point is to avoid stacking M1A and Masterdrol. A previous poster might have received great results by stacking the two, but generally stacking two 17aa compounds is just not that safe. Stacking a 17aa with a non - 17aa should be alright however, and M1P might fit in right for you.

Be safe


----------



## diablomex (Apr 11, 2006)

thank you for the info.,apppreciate it i'll proabably run the  masterdrol ,by itself.then run the other one later on.who knows when there gonna band the other one too.


----------



## icanrace (Apr 12, 2006)

Masterdrol by itself for sure! Great results, but hard on the body.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 12, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> but hard on the body.


Something I would take into strong consideration.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2006)

be careful, if any of you compete in a drug tested fed. they test for this stuff.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> be careful, if any of you compete in a drug tested fed. they test for this stuff.



For masterdrol? Is it considered illegal already? I know Superdrol is now illegal to SELL, but it can't possibly be illegal to use... if it is illegal, under which classification would the user be labeled as? AAS?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2006)

my mistake. I was thinking of another andro substitute.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Apr 12, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> Basically my point is to avoid stacking M1A and Masterdrol. A previous poster might have received great results by stacking the two, but generally stacking two 17aa compounds is just not that safe. Stacking a 17aa with a non - 17aa should be alright however, and M1P might fit in right for you.
> 
> Be safe




That was me. And yes, it was hard on the body. I did have some side pains that sucked and I should have probably took in more water. I definately agree with the being safe. Too me, the results were not worthy of the way I felt and looked (zits) after a few weeks. But to each its own. Good Luck...John


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 12, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> my mistake. I was thinking of another andro substitute.



You know what Juggernaunt, you never know. Things change fast, and even though it took about a year for real AAS to go from illegal to sell to illegal to use, I wouldn't be suprised if the Masterdrol (Superdrol compound) becomes an issue in drug tests very soon.

Hopefully this isn't for a while though. These products just came out under a year ago, right? A years time going from being introduced to the public, to becoming a huge demand, to illegal to sell, and possibly illegal to use.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2006)

its bullshit. 
I think people should be allowed to do what they want to their bodies. I am a college educated, well spoken man (when I want to be) who never did any recreational drugs. However, this is by choice. I think we should legalize all of this stuff and let people choose to do what they want. Fuck the media, fuck politicians and the religious right winged dickheads and fuck doctors who have something vested in a lll drug companies. Oh and fuck George Howdy Doody Bush.


----------



## icanrace (Apr 13, 2006)

I agree 100% Jugger


----------



## icanrace (Apr 13, 2006)

*if your interested.........*

Here is a summary of my MD cycle if you have not seen this thread yet. This to a tee is what I experianced with my cycle. After my pct of Formadrol Extreme I managed to keep 12lbs. of my gains

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59850


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> its bullshit.
> I think people should be allowed to do what they want to their bodies. I am a college educated, well spoken man (when I want to be) who never did any recreational drugs. However, this is by choice. I think we should legalize all of this stuff and let people choose to do what they want. Fuck the media, fuck politicians and the religious right winged dickheads and fuck doctors who have something vested in a lll drug companies. Oh and fuck George Howdy Doody Bush.



Totally agree man. It's utterly rediculous how these things come to be.
The drug is not why they are banned it - but the USE. They never would have made the drug legal if it was that horrific of a thing. It was the immature users who turn the use into abuse and really hurt themselves. Just one case can ruin it for the country. Safety seems to be their priority, but yet cigarettes are still legal. It doesn't really make sense...


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> Here is a summary of my MD cycle if you have not seen this thread yet. This to a tee is what I experianced with my cycle. After my pct of Formadrol Extreme I managed to keep 12lbs. of my gains
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59850



Good job man, that's an impressive amount of weight to gain in that time frame. I will be running Superdrol soon in about a month.... should be a fun time


----------



## icanrace (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks man!

KEEP THE WATER INTAKE UP, UP, UP


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> Totally agree man. It's utterly rediculous how these things come to be.
> The drug is not why they are banned it - but the USE. They never would have made the drug legal if it was that horrific of a thing. It was the immature users who turn the use into abuse and really hurt themselves. Just one case can ruin it for the country. Safety seems to be their priority, but yet cigarettes are still legal. It doesn't really make sense...



Henceforth the reason why ephedra is no longer available. Some dumb fat fuck decided to drop a few lbs being close to heart disease and boom there goes one of the only few helpful fat burners ever made. As I remember correctly, one of the pivotal factors was a MLB baseball player (dont remember his name) on a hot spring day dropped becuase he was dehydrated or something.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Henceforth the reason why ephedra is no longer available. Some dumb fat fuck decided to drop a few lbs being close to heart disease and boom there goes one of the only few helpful fat burners ever made. As I remember correctly, one of the pivotal factors was a MLB baseball player (dont remember his name) on a hot spring day dropped becuase he was dehydrated or something.



Yeah, I can't remember his name either. I remember recently seeing a picture of him being carted off the field though. He was a pitcher I'm pretty sure, for a team in white and red colors (NOT the sox haha)....


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2006)

Phillies?


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, possibly.... I recall coming across the picture, and almost clearly remembering everything about it, but I can't even find it. I've had some solid tests this week though, I'm kind of burned out. I'll find it eventually!


CORRECTION - Steve Bechler, died of a heatstroke from Ephedrine... rough scene. Not sure why a pitcher would take that stuff though, as it seems to promote fat burning capabilities, not increase the speed of the throw.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2006)

hah!


----------



## fireball (Apr 16, 2006)

i took masterdrol stacked with m1p.  my strength was awesome, and i gained 11#.  taking formadrol right now so we will see how much i keep.  the only side i felt was trouble sleeping.  nothing serious noted.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 16, 2006)

ok  jobs dont test for pro steroids and pro hormones  or even steroids
a steroid test costs over 100 dollars

if ur worried
get the whizzinator.


----------

